# Our Texas slotcar meetup.......



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

I took a little drive up to Willis Tx. (just North of Conroe) today and met up with MaximuM, Tx Street Racer and a couple of other potential slotheads. Max had good size table & test track set up. Brian & I brought a nice assortment of different cars to demo. I also brought along my 120 ohm. Parma controller to let everyone feel the difference it makes when running the Tjets. Brian brought a wicked little Partiot car and a number of nice customs. We discussed some ideas for future meetups and I got a chance to blow the dust off of several of my cars. I hope everyone had as good of a time as I did. Hopefully, this will become a regular weekend activity from here on out. 

Now I really want to get my track back up and running again. Thanks to MaximuM for hosting. I'm really looking forward to our next get together!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Sounds like a blast Cap. letme know the next one and I will see if I can get enough time to do a day trip and stop in also. could be a lot of fun...


Dave


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Mike, I had an awesome time...what little time I did get to stay  I hated that I had to leave early like I did.....but Shawn really wanted to get the heavier items moved from his old house to his new one.......and we did successfully. I can tell you that Shawn had an AWESOME time too....and yeah, he's hooked :thumbsup: 


I think in the end we'll have a nice solid group of 5-6 guys....and there are also a couple of other people that may want to come out and race as well. Good things often start out small and slow....but blossom fast :thumbsup: 

Next time we'll try to set things up to where we can do some BBqing....and hopefully have more time for slots. 

I definately have to get one of those controllers this next week though.....that thing was AWESOME......and solves many of the problems that I've been having with my old Parmas........and my cars. I simply couldn't beleive how fast my Tjet Camaro racer was with just swapping controllers :freak: 

Mike, Thanks again for coming up to hang with us bro......it was great to see you again....and I REALLY appreciate you bringing the huge variety of cars with you ......


Dave, let us get a few more bugs worked out of the track....and perhaps get some lap timing set up and we'll see if we can set a solid date for a meetup. :thumbsup: 

Brian


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

Next time I'll bring some different ones. I need to spend a little time getting my runners back up to snuff. I haven't run many of them since the last time we got together, almost a couple of years ago. I love the VB Bug body that you showed me. It's really light. I see a potential Herby there. Your slammed Nomad is a beauty. It runs really smooth. I have a Nomad that I wish I could lower like that (the flamed one I told you about with the bad hubs/axles). It's an XT though. I guess screw post bodies are better suited to that. Your flamed Rat Rod car with the headers is my fave. 

There is so much cool new stuff available out there now. I'm pretty jazzed about slot cars again. I could use a few tools as well.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Hey Mike, we can easily screw post a Tjet body underneath your flamed Nomad man.It's EASY to do....and looks and performs really well IMHO.


I did browse last night for controllers and I am going to get one of those same controllers with the built in fuse protection......that's something that BRP offers ...and they modify those Parma's themselves.

I was a bit disappointed that my Ford coupe that I'd spent so much time with crapped out on me. I just need to order some parts to actually play with...instead of making do with CRAP.  I haven't ran my cars either really since the last time we got together in dad's garage. I'm still impressed with my Camaro racer......but my Nova seems to have slowed a bit...lol....maybe the arm is dieing on me :tongue:


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

hey captain freed did some guy name keith guindon or sumn like that show up down in texas yet???


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Dunk2011 said:


> hey captain freed did some guy name keith guindon or sumn like that show up down in texas yet???


Uhh, never heard of that guy....was he supposed to be in the Houston area???


----------



## MaximuM (Jan 31, 2007)

Captain Fred said:


> I took a little drive up to Willis Tx. (just North of Conroe) today and met up with MaximuM, Tx Street Racer and a couple of other potential slotheads. Max had good size table & test track set up. Brian & I brought a nice assortment of different cars to demo. I also brought along my 120 ohm. Parma controller to let everyone feel the difference it makes when running the Tjets. Brian brought a wicked little Partiot car and a number of nice customs. We discussed some ideas for future meetups and I got a chance to blow the dust off of several of my cars. I hope everyone had as good of a time as I did. Hopefully, this will become a regular weekend activity from here on out.
> 
> Now I really want to get my track back up and running again. Thanks to MaximuM for hosting. I'm really looking forward to our next get together!


Im glad you had a good time Mike. It was a great meet. Im enjoying the cars/bodies that I bought from you. Hopefully we'll see more of that collection you have! Mucho thanks for the PC, works great! Im working on the photocells and interface. We'll obviously work within evryones schedule for future meets. I do have an occasional (out-a-towner) weekend. During the week is ok as well, schedules permitting. Great first meet!


----------



## MaximuM (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks Brian for helping with the table assembly! Great selection of cars as well! Lets get to racing Dad-gummit!! haha


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

MaximuM said:


> Thanks Brian for helping with the table assembly! Great selection of cars as well! Lets get to racing Dad-gummit!! haha



Max, no problem bro...glad to help :thumbsup: Looks like I'll be building at least one more table......Shawn wants one  

I'm just glad that Mike and I will have some people to race with....more people racing is ALWAYS good.


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

uh i have no idea he was from lebanon but he pissed us (me and the other racers) off so we found a different track then he hit bankrupt when he filed his taxes wrong somehow he kept it all and moved to texas


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Dunk2011 said:


> uh i have no idea he was from lebanon but he pissed us (me and the other racers) off so we found a different track then he hit bankrupt when he filed his taxes wrong somehow he kept it all and moved to texas



Uhh, dude, you do know that Texas is the largest state in the US,right??? The chances of that guy coming to Texas and one of us actually running into him are SLIM.

Texas isn't just a city man...it's a STATE


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

alaskas the largest but his buisness was www.punkjob.com/guindon-apolis/index.html he stopped cleaning his tracks on us and brought in some cheaters let there illegal stuff slide while being so strict on ours


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Dunk2011 said:


> alaskas the largest



I suppose that I should have been more clear....Continental US...lol

As for that guy, like I said, this place is huge....the chances of us running into him is SLIM.

As for his rules allowing "cheaters" in.....I'm curious to know how they were cheating. Perhaps they weren't cheating...and they just spent ALOT more time tuning thier cars for optimum performance?  

Tuning is everything in this hobby..... I learn new stuff all the time....


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

Dunk2011 said:


> hey captain freed did some guy name keith guindon or sumn like that show up down in texas yet???


I don't know anyone named Keith. 
Here's a true story. I met a guy at a bar by my hotel in Hammond Louisiana yesterday, who just happened to be from Spring Tx. What's the chance that I would have a conversation in a little bar in another state with some guy who just happened to be from the same place where I live. Sometimes you never know who you might meet.


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

Hey Max, I'm up for getting together on a weekday sometime. Especially if we have an extended weekend or a holiday or something like that. We'll just have to play it by ear I guess.


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

welll there was only one kind of tire we could run no traction compounds they where loading theres up with tire goop but when we did it we had to get new tires


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

TX,
Sounds like you guys had a blast down there. It is always nice to get a bunch of friends together for a night of racin and shootin the bull..


----------



## MaximuM (Jan 31, 2007)

Captain Fred said:


> Hey Max, I'm up for getting together on a weekday sometime. Especially if we have an extended weekend or a holiday or something like that. We'll just have to play it by ear I guess.



Sounds good Mike, Just let me know anytime when you want to come over. Maybe Brian will join us or others if they are available. (alert) We now have a 4-lane setup. Same config. I am working on power for it. I do still have power for the original 2-lanes. Also, I am waiting for components for the Lap timer. Oh, if you happen to have any of the same chassis I bought from you, Jayson wants one...or two, lemme know. Race on!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MaximuM (Jan 31, 2007)

gear buster said:


> TX,
> Sounds like you guys had a blast down there. It is always nice to get a bunch of friends together for a night of racin and shootin the bull..


Indeed Gearbuster, That was the first of many more hopefully!


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

MaximuM said:


> Oh, if you happen to have any of the same chassis I bought from you, Jayson wants one...or two, lemme know. :thumbsup:


Hey Max, which car was it? If you tell me the car and the color, then I might remember which chassis it was.


----------



## MaximuM (Jan 31, 2007)

Captain Fred said:


> Hey Max, which car was it? If you tell me the car and the color, then I might remember which chassis it was.


It is the Tyco HP2 wide chassis with the blue and yellow 'vettes. Curvehuggers.


----------



## MaximuM (Jan 31, 2007)

MaximuM said:


> It is the Tyco HP2 wide chassis with the blue and yellow 'vettes. Curvehuggers.


Scratch that mike, I have it wrong. It is the Tyco 440 magnum Pan chassis with the corvette bodies. Sorry about that.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

MaximuM said:


> Maybe Brian will join us or others if they are available.



Heck yeah man, I'd be game....as long as I don't have anything pressing after work. I'm usually pretty open on the weekday evenings.....as long as we don't run too late.....since work comes early... :tongue:


----------

